

In Madrid, Google Glass isn't called Google Glass - sophiaedm
http://www.sophiathroughglass.com

======
Oletros
"and seems to actually cut a modern appeal within a society known to look more
to the past than the future."

Spain look more to the past? Really?

~~~
Zardoz84
I'm spaniard I don't have these impression. Man I see people that are around
50-60 years old using a modern smarthphone to play games or using Whatsap, in
the train.

But the funny fact is that here have some tendency to call some
products/marks/films by the original English name as look more exotic or
modern. For example "Star Trek" (not Camino a las Estrellas), "smartphone",
"open source", etc... But with google glass is just the opposite.

------
bdfh42
Just to think - there are people in some parts of the world who do not speak
English - is there an app for that?

~~~
sophiaedm
VerbalizeIt. But seriously, Google is branding Google Glass as "Glass" and not
as "glasses"

